# WDF is back up



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The forum is back up, and upgraded to the latest version of vBulletin. I haven't gone over everything to make sure its all 100% yet, so any feedback of stuff that is different/doesn't work etc would be appreciated.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> The forum is back up, and upgraded to the latest version of vBulletin. I haven't gone over everything to make sure its all 100% yet, so any feedback of stuff that is different/doesn't work etc would be appreciated.


YAY MIKE! 8) :grin:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Someone made a real mess of things.... don't know how. Don't really care. But it was a pain in the butt to get everything back together.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Whoo HoooO! =D>:smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Someone made a real mess of things.... don't know how. Don't really care. But it was a pain in the butt to get everything back together.



YAY MIKE!!  :grin:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

REALLY BIG THANK YOU for your hard work in enabling this slice of my dog addiction. 

I know you have better things to do!


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Yay!
Thanks bunches. I missed the board.


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks so much! I wish we knew who did this!


----------



## Bill Hoban (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Someone made a real mess of things.... don't know how. Don't really care. But it was a pain in the butt to get everything back together.


probably those d-bag PPD stooges from a couple months ago.

at any rate, glad it's back up and running.


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

wellcome back !!

Max


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> probably those d-bag PPD stooges from a couple months ago.



You are not the first to surmise that.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

aahhh... my workdays can have meaning again


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you!!! For whatever reason, I haven't been able to log on for the past month or so. It sucked. My computer got a virus and I cleaned it all up and then I got the error code. 

Courtney


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

THANK YOU. This has got to be the single best forum out there! I am so sorry some inconsiderat folks screwed with it.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

The world can start spinning again! I missed this forum!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you, thank you! I was starting to get the shakes from withdrawal... LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Mike!
I can finally quit breathing in this paper bag now. 8-[8-[


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

And did I mention Thank you!!!!! \\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

kristin tresidder said:


> aahhh... my workdays can have meaning again



AH-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I love that.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I am so totally glad I am not the only one (cough--ahem--who needs a brown paper bag to breathe in) who is glad this forum is back up and running.
Good to "see you" all again.
Thanks Mike!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> I am so totally glad I am not the only one (cough--ahem--who needs a brown paper bag to breathe in) who is glad this forum is back up and running.
> Good to "see you" all again.
> Thanks Mike!


 
I can now use my brown paper bag for what it's supposed to be used for.
A cheap bottle of Thunderbird!\\/


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I was getting ready to join Emilios or DanE goofy pony show and do some trolling but figured I could get a case of ghetto crud


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

"praise the lord and pass the ammunition"--THANK YOU MIKE. now i, too, can get back to my T-bird  

mike scheiber--there's always the PDB, lol.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I can now use my brown paper bag for what it's supposed to be used for.
> A cheap bottle of Thunderbird!\\/


That's so you can't see when the "end" is coming 

Thank you Mike for all your efforts to put this forum back up again. We've missed it!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, I have a wierd one. I just got on a bit ago, and I had "1" unread message, which I read and responded. Then, after reading this particular thread, the notice at top said "3" unread messages. They were ones from 2 & half years ago, all from Tim Martens, that I've read and responded to before already. What's up with that?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> OK, I have a wierd one. I just got on a bit ago, and I had "1" unread message, which I read and responded. Then, after reading this particular thread, the notice at top said "3" unread messages. They were ones from 2 & half years ago, all from Tim Martens, that I've read and responded to before already. What's up with that?


 
Tim's stalking you! :-o8-[ :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yay! I'm back as well, at least for our meager summer. They *really* put us through the ring this block, tell you what. But I'm a little over half way done now. \\/


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike: Thank you so very much. This forum is really the best, and unlike any other.

Maren: I am really glad to see you back, too, I have missed you.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I can only follow suit and say that I appreciate all the extra work you put into getting the forum up and going again.

Thank you


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Rich Love (Sep 15, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> glad you got it sorted.


 thank you\\:d/


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the hard work Mike. Bob, don't bogart that bottle.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

It was a tough week. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Esther Chai (Feb 18, 2009)

Well done Mike. So glad to be able to read all the interesting posts/ topics once again.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Add me to the list of people suffering serious withdrawal. The pet dog forums just weren't cutting it.

Thanks for getting the forum up and running again.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Add one more. Thanks, Mike!

Laura


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Maren: I am really glad to see you back, too, I have missed you.


Thanks Susan! I'm pretty much taken the majority of the summer off, so I'll be around a good bit, I hope.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Whoo !- all that nasty working I had to do was getting in the way of goofing off over the computer - order has been restored!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Thanks Susan! I'm pretty much taken the majority of the summer off, so I'll be around a good bit, I hope.



I am SO GLAD!!!!!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, Mike for all your hard work to get us all back together again!! Sure missed eveyone & all the great 'real dog' topics


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

What?! The board was down? I didn't notice.... :-\"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

No one really noticed.

47 thousand people from here did not PM me on LB because that was the only way they could find someone to ask. :lol: :lol:

All was well. People caught up on knitting, letter-writing, etc. Perhaps some meditating....


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow, you'd think we were all addicted or something! :lol:


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

thanks mike now I'll have to pull an all nighter to catch up on every thing lol


----------



## Cheri Thrower (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Mike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Thanks for the hard work Mike. Bob, don't bogart that bottle.
> 
> DFrost


 
David, I'm just way to young to know what that means! :grin: :grin::grin:


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> David, I'm just way to young to know what that means! :grin: :grin::grin:



Me too!! But was glad for the paper sack for the duration anyway.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

LB still has a forum ???


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> LB still has a forum ???





_Used to._

Then you left and it was silly to keep it going, so .......


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is what people tell me.


----------



## Julie Kinsey (Feb 10, 2008)

Glad y'all are back, I was having Jeff withdrawals!

Julie K


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm having to be very quite right now, I'm even typing in whisper mode. This white jacket is fitting too tight and I can't move my arms. 

Can someone come pick me up?

THANKS MIKE...........


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I'm having to be very quite right now, I'm even typing in whisper mode. This white jacket is fitting too tight and I can't move my arms.
> 
> Can someone come pick me up?
> 
> THANKS MIKE...........


AH! There you are! Are all the Lyda boys there? :lol:


----------

